# Any chance of a Felt TT/Tri bike with Ultegra Di2?



## Don4 (Jul 29, 2010)

My wife is starting to hint at getting a TT bike to complement her 2010 Felt Z2 which is piling up mileage at a 4000 mile / year clip. Her Z2 has Felt's creative combination of DuraAce Di2 shifters, and front and rear derailleur, but with Ultegra brakes, crankset, cassette, chain, which made it a bargain when it came to state of the art.

In reviewing Felt's current TT/Tri offerings, there are three, I think, that have DuraAce Di2, and i'm just hoping that the Ultegra Di2 is planned for duty in this line of products. :idea: As much as I love my Felt and sending you guys at Felt my money, I'm hoping I don't have to send it _*all at once*_ if she decides this bike, too, must have Di2! 

Superdave! :cryin: Don't let me down! :thumbsup:

-- Don4


----------



## Superdave3T (May 11, 2009)

Don4 said:


> My wife is starting to hint at getting a TT bike to complement her 2010 Felt Z2 which is piling up mileage at a 4000 mile / year clip. Her Z2 has Felt's creative combination of DuraAce Di2 shifters, and front and rear derailleur, but with Ultegra brakes, crankset, cassette, chain, which made it a bargain when it came to state of the art.
> 
> In reviewing Felt's current TT/Tri offerings, there are three, I think, that have DuraAce Di2, and i'm just hoping that the Ultegra Di2 is planned for duty in this line of products. :idea: As much as I love my Felt and sending you guys at Felt my money, I'm hoping I don't have to send it _*all at once*_ if she decides this bike, too, must have Di2!
> 
> ...


IT'S NOT ME!! Blame Shimano. They don't make TT/Tri shifters that function with Ultegra Di2 yet. It'll be a year.

I'd have her start looking for a deal on a 2011 DA, B2 or B10 with DA Di2 or try to find a 2012 DA2 or B2. For simplicity you may want to keep the component and electronic "language" the same on both bikes so the parts will interchange. You're in MI as I recall, right? (I'm back this week for family holiday) I could give you a list of some of the local shops with the aforementioned bicycles available.

Do you know what size she needs?

-SD


----------



## Don4 (Jul 29, 2010)

SuperdaveFelt said:


> IT'S NOT ME!! Blame Shimano. They don't make TT/Tri shifters that function with Ultegra Di2 yet. It'll be a year.
> 
> I'd have her start looking for a deal on a 2011 DA, B2 or B10 with DA Di2 or try to find a 2012 DA2 or B2. For simplicity you may want to keep the component and electronic "language" the same on both bikes so the parts will interchange. You're in MI as I recall, right? (I'm back this week for family holiday) I could give you a list of some of the local shops with the aforementioned bicycles available.
> 
> ...


Shimano has been duly blamed!

Yes, we are in Michigan, Kalamazoo to be exact, home of Alfred E. When we bought the '11 F3 and the '10 Z2, we actually got then just across the border at Spin Zone, which has been a Felt dealer for a few years, but I believe after you had left the region.

I'm not really sure what size she would take in a TT/Tri bike. Her Z2 is a 56cm. She's 5'8" and for a woman has a longer torso than most, I guess. She's very comfortable on the 56.

This is her Z2 as currently set up. Stock front stack spacers, and stem. Swapped handlebars to 3T Ergosum 40cm. Seatpost is Thomson setback. Sorry for the distracting, messy garage.

View attachment 245693


We did locate a 54cm B10. I loaded the geometries into my Bike Comparison spreadsheet next to a 56cm Z2, and it looks like it might be in the neighborhood, but I don't really know what it should be for this type of bike.

Obviously, nothing is going to top actually getting on the bike, and we're not going to buy without doing just that, but based on what you know about the various geometries, is there even a remote possibility that the 54cm B10 might fit her?

Thanks, SD. Don't work too much on your vacation, and welcome back to MI!

Here's the comparative geometries:

View attachment 245692


----------

